# Blow me its busy



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Last week we picked up a new Pilote, (from SMC Motorhomes, who were great) and went away to kings Lynn and Newark. 

This week, giddy with our new toy, we decided to go away to Southport for the night on Saturday, last night. Everywhere was full and the sites could not be contacted, just in case someone had cancelled. I tried the Caravan Club as well. In the end I rang the CCC booking line and they told me that last year was a record for membership intake and this year has beaten it again, no site in the North of England (of theirs, or their affiliated) had availability last night or next weekend. 

Now, I know that stay cation is the buzz word and there is a new generation aspiring their way to be like us lot, (motor homers not old  ) but in order to have a motorhome we work a lot of hours and don't always know whether we can go away or not, is everybody finding similar??

Phil


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Flower Show this weekend at Southport.
Its like a madhouse, your best out of it :wink:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it not bank holiday next weekend.?? Sites are always full, I think u should try a c&cc temp holiday site. Dirt cheap and usually have space. Ben


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*If*

If ever you want a place in Southport

Try Landsdowne Camping and what a nice couple they are too.

I bet you will always get in, even if there is a show on! :wink:

TM


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Busy*

Cheers Team, as ever you have come up with a good idea. Ben, I know its Bank holiday next weekend, but every temp c&cc site was also full according to the booking office.

My point is that we have always been able to get on somewhere even without power etc but nothing last night.

Phil


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There are plenty of C&CC temporary holiday sites throughout the country. Very few of these require booking or will be full. All of them are listed in the magazine.
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LAndsdowne*



GerryD said:


> There are plenty of C&CC temporary holiday sites throughout the country. Very few of these require booking or will be full. All of them are listed in the magazine.
> Gerry


I "Think" Landsdowne may have been a THS for the Flower Show.

TM


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We use temporary holiday sites (C&CC), just turn up at anyone, stay 1 night or more. We look at the magazine during the week and pick a couple that take our fancy, then dependant on what time Ter finishes work, we get off to either our closest or furthest choice. We have never had a problem getting a space either and no longer use the main club sites.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We do not like this time of year very much.  

Kids off school, parents off work, it's a madhouse. 8O 

We have used quite a few C&CC THS's this year. Even used them in touristy areas and never needed to book.

We mainly wildcamp and that is off the menu until the little darlings go back to school. Every good spot will be full. 

What you need is retirement. You can get out and about while everyone else is at work. :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*ths*

thanks for the replies guys.

I tend to brief the magazine, cut out whats interesting then throw away, where else can I get a list from? Are they on line?

Phil


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Caravan Club on-line, log-in and select Search UK Sites, CLs, Select Region/County/and/or name ??

There's also late bookings

CC site

HTH

Trev


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Go to Camping and Caravanning Club website
Log in
Click on UK Campsites
Click on Social Camping
Then on Out and About On-line


I would have given a link but it might not work unless you're logged in.


Chris


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*apparently its not just me*

have just received this months MMM and its full of letters complaining of exactly the same thing. What we need is aires, but British law is going to complicate it.

What about Britstops? Who has tried it and are we building any sort of consensus on here

Phil


----------

